# How often to exercise a generator



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I usually exercise my gen monthly for about 10-20mins and it starts without a problem, but can a gen go without being started for 2 months or maybe longer than that? The main reason is to save the petrol.. Im thinking of exercising my gen every month during the winter and once every 2 months in summer.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Provided you have added Stabil or equivalent fuel preservative you' should be fine. Some of my small engines go all winter without being started with no issues at all.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

The 'standby' question is more about the size and type of engine, and presumably you're talking gasoline fueled. 
Smaller H.P. engines, for instance, tend to be carb'ed which typically have very small, easily gummed orifices and passages.
I once had a small Honda 2kw generator which would clog the carb in less than 2 months ofdisuse. The cure for that was to run it out of fuel via the fuel shutoff valve.
The Honda 3kw set i had wasn't nearly so picky about this. Still, after each use i ran the engine until the carb was dry, never had a fuel issue even after it sat one time for 8 months while I was recovering from nasty injuries.
Nowadays, some of the new small generators have added fuel injection into the mix. This *should be more reliable but too early yet to judge.
I suggest you either follow the manufacturer suggestion, or, simply run the engine out of fuel after each run. By doing it this way you shouldn't have to worry about a monthly schedule. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks guys for the replies. I dont run the engine dry after I have used it,, I did try that once and it coughed, jumped and spluttered so I havent done it since. I just turn off the fuel tap after turning the engine off and I treat the petrol with "briggs & stratton fuel fit". Also people mention about generators not putting out electricity if they dont get used?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I use staibile and double the dose.. it will stay viable for 10 years on e-0 fuel.
and yes running the carb dry is a good plan.
or switch to lp or natural gas.
now as far as the engine, you can pull the rope to move the valves to the seat closed or start of compression stroke on the generator is the best advise..
if you leave it on a valve open for over a year the spring could develop memory and break on the first run up 
we run in to this on barn find cars a lot..
and same on small engines as well.

if you have treated non ethanol fuel every 6 months is ok.

now that is on a good inverter generator...

with the standard gen set with avr... yea they can loose magnetism on the rotor...

the inverter units are reversed so the rotor is permanent magnets rotating on a fly wheel and the stator or fixed is the output coils.
kinda a cool bunch of kit as they say over there.
but the kicker is it costs 3 times more for an inverter unit. but in my book it is worth it!!
that peace of mind thing!!


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

The 'no electricity output' you have heard might be referring to a loss of residual magnetism. Although that problem can and does happen, it's not typical. IMO it's not worth worrying about because the causes can be varied, even vague, and it is relatively uncommon.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

true melson.
but it seams to happen more with the cheap gen sets


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I usually set my little honda inverters for long term storage after use. I have a mityvac which is a fantastic tool for storing power equipment at the end of a season. I suck the tank dry, drain the bowl using the drain screw, spray some engine-stor through the spark plug hole and pull it over a few times, reinstall the plug set to TDC, and shelf it.

I ran my old champion once a month religiously for 30minutes with a small load religiously... I literally never kept gas in it though, it always ran on propane. I would make a fine load block adjustment and made sure it got hot enough to evaporate out any accumulated moisture in the crankcase.

It takes a very long time sitting for the alternator to lose its excitation and Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think only brushed alternators are affected...


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

@drmerdp, because the loss of residual is varied and not consistent, at least in my experience, I wouldn't go so far to say it's endemic to slip rings and brushes. For sure, I had similar issues with at least one brushless type. Just don't ask me to give specifics; other than it was a tiny town along rt. 101 in NH I've long forgotten the rest of the fine details ..


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. *I dont run the engine dry after I have used it,, I did try that once and it coughed, jumped and spluttered so I havent done it since.* I just turn off the fuel tap after turning the engine off and I treat the petrol with "briggs & stratton fuel fit". Also people mention about generators not putting out electricity if they dont get used?


In my experience, there is no harm from closing the fuel shutoff, and running the carb dry. This is no different than a lawn mower, etc, running out of gas during use. The coughing and sputtering is unlikely to cause harm. Just don't have an electrical load on the generator while you do it. 

I would think you're more likely to have problems due to leaving gas in the carb bowl, by shutting the engine down without running the bowl dry. But use fuel stabilizer, at least.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Since the 1980s, I have turned off the fuel valve on all my small engines and let them run out of fuel. The only time I have had an issue with an engine starting after storage, it turned out I had forgotten to do this simple step.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tabora said:


> Since the 1980s, I have turned off the fuel valve on all my small engines and let them run out of fuel. The only time I have had an issue with an engine starting after storage, it turned out I had forgotten to do this simple step.


lol
or forgot to turn back on the fuel GRIN!!
sorry i had to go there!!
tee hee hee!
yea running the bowl dry is a good thing.
or switch over to natural gas or liquid propane!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

tabora said:


> Since the 1980s, I have turned off the fuel valve on all my small engines and let them run out of fuel. The only time I have had an issue with an engine starting after storage, it turned out I had forgotten to do this simple step.


I have always made it a practice to shut the engines off on my generator and pressure washer by turning the fuel off.


----------

